# Just bought a timberking 1200, did I pay to much?



## In4apenny (Feb 21, 2016)

So I bought a timberking 1200 today for 2800.00 and was wondering if I paid to much. The person I bought it from bought it new 8-10 years ago when building his house and last used it about a year ago. It has a hydraulic traverse set up that he built and installed and it seems to work pretty well. The cut depth adjustment is still the manual hand crank and it has a bed extension as well. 

When he built the traverse he built it so as to be able to ride it as it traveled. The system is pretty impressive but I don't like the looks of how it was assembled so I'm going to re-do it so it looks more factory than junk yard custom. The engine for the band is a 13hp briggs but it also came with a 22hp vangaurd as well. The engine running the hydraulic system is a 3.5 hp briggs. The frame is straight and the paint is decent ( gonna give it a repaint when I do the hydraulic refab ) and the tires are good.

It has some extras with it like the holder to do 2x6 lumber, extra dogs, log ramp, peavies, etc.

So, was 2800 to much for this mill? He started a fair amount higher than that but we landed on 2800 which was good because I wasn't going to go any further than that.

Give me your thoughts and opinions, thanks


----------



## tla100 (Feb 21, 2016)

Sounds like a good buy to me. Worse case, sell the extra engine and get some $$$ back. I was looking at a 1220, I think the guy ended selling for $4500-4800. Not sure if they are a different animal altogether. So, IMO you did ok.


----------



## SawmillMan (Mar 7, 2016)

You got a good deal because you were both happy. Don't ruin your "deal" by discovering something that creates buyer's remorse. You got a good deal.


----------



## SawmillMan (Mar 7, 2016)

You really did get a good deal. Go through the mill checking for bad bearings and align the mill properly. No shortcuts. Bearings and blade guide wheels will be your biggest concern. Always use a properly set and sharpened blade. Happy sawing!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 7, 2016)

too


----------

